# [SOLVED] Front Audio Ports Not Working Realtek ALC889A



## dCubed (May 25, 2010)

The front audio ports on my computer aren't working. 

I'm running Windows 7 x64 with a Realtek ALC889A chipset. The problem definitely has to do with drivers; I've tried the audio port in Linux Mint, and it worked.

I've installed the appropriate drivers from the Realtek site, and the HD Manager software, but they refuse to work. However, when I plug my headphones into the back audio out, and they work fine.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Front Audio Ports Not Working Realtek ALC889A*

Hi - 

Check Realtek Control panel -- does it show the front audio ports?

Check Device Manager - 
START | *devmgmt.msc*

Did you download Windows 7 drivers or Vista?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## dCubed (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Front Audio Ports Not Working Realtek ALC889A*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Check Realtek Control panel -- does it show the front audio ports?
> 
> ...


The Realtek HD Audio Manager does show the front port.

And I first downloaded the latest Realtek HD Audio drivers from their website, and then these http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/...?ProductID=3397&ost=windows+7+64bit#anchor_os drivers, from my motherboard manufacturer's website.

Thanks


----------



## dCubed (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Front Audio Ports Not Working Realtek ALC889A*

Problem solved, just had to tick the box "Disable front panel jack detection" in Realtek HD Audio Manager.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Front Audio Ports Not Working Realtek ALC889A*

Hi - 

Glad you got it solved. Thank you for posting back.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

